# Kahr PM45, holster?



## tomemartin

Can anybody recommend a quality concealment holster, pancake style maybe for the PM45?


----------



## Bigg Daddy

Fist inc.
#K3
IWB
KYDEX
ultra thin
extreme forward cant

www.fist-inc.com

the best holsters available IMHO


----------



## jlentz

http://www.highdesertleather.com/index.html

I just received one for my CW9. Great craftsmanship, quality, and value. If I knew how to post a picture of mine you could judge for yourself.


----------



## Hollander

Check CCW supply. They carry Ross Leather holsters and have a very nice pancake one which I just ordered for my PPS.


----------



## Pender1

I'm having trouble finding a good, inexpensive pocket carry holster that says it will fit a PM45. I did find one for a MK40, will my 45 fit in it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Good, inexpensive pocket holsters: Robert Mika, www.mikaspocketholsters.com


----------



## Pender1

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good, inexpensive pocket holsters: Robert Mika, www.mikaspocketholsters.com


Thanks, but not quite what I'm looking for. Wanting something more along the lines of this: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=785457


----------



## Steve M1911A1

For any Galco product, send a PM to "Old Padawan" on this forum.
He works for Galco. He will advise and supply you.


----------



## Pender1

Thanks.


----------

